# Colt .22



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

My dad has a Colt .22, not sure what year but its the last year they made them. I was wondering how much one of these could bring in?


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

can't anyone answer it


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

It would depend on the condition of the gun- blueing, origional grips, barrel length, and the model. Look it up in the Blue Book of Gun Values.

Heres a link.

http://www.orionbluebook.com/orion/guns.asp
cost you $3.99 to look it up

or

http://www.gunshop.com/blubook1.htm
buy the book for $34.95


----------

